# Class lights



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I am converting 'marker lights' Aristo hung on my C-16 to classification lights.
While looking at prototypes I usaully see forward and side lights, but nothing pointing back at the engineer. Yet these 'markers' have a third lense to the rear. Should I make them real dim or eliminate them all together?
I seriously doubt that any engineer would want to try to look past them to see down the track! 

Thanks in advance.
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

C'mon guys 2 lenses or 3? Somebody'ys bound to have an opinion... no?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 05/21/2009 11:05 AM
C'mon guys 2 lenses or 3? Somebody'ys bound to have an opinion... no?


OK this is what I have so far....


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I think you could make a case for either way. Why? Well, on one hand most classification lights are situated so you can't see them from behind, but if you could see them from behind then why not really see the classification light color (whether it be white, green or red) What would it hurt? Well, that's the other hand, if it would in anyway interfere with the engineers sight at night then not good. But, I don't think it would be bright enough to do that, so I'd go with 3. But I think 2 would be valid also. 

Looking really good by the way


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, 
I agree that usually they were mounted for 2 lenses each, but I'm trying to make a toylike efect less so. No mix of colors (like markers). White or green, but white for freight and that's this loco's job. 

Engines of the day were kept cleaner (except for those with artful weathering)... so it's hard to imagine the engineer grabbing a handful of waste and soot from the stack to darken the light. Then again for safety's sake I could. 

I'm using a frosted plastic for the lenses, maybe I'll just add another and see if it doesn't reduce the glow. 

Thanks for your input. 

It's simple to do, oh the anguish ... GR says they'll pay $25 if they accept it, but I've gotten free help here. ..... Marty what would you do? lol 

John


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

The class lights were set up to show white and green ... white is for an extra, green to say that another section follows running on the same timetable.

Where the class lights were built in, then usually only one lens of each colour was present. This was normally the case on modern (post generator equipped locos) as the class lights were electrical. There were of course many examples of locos with generators in the early years that continued to use a 4 lensed lantern. On non generator equipped locos, the class lights were fueled by oil and were usually just lanterns hung there and in that case showed 4 lenses.

Keep in mind that during steam days, locos did not normally show lights of any sort (including headlights) during daytime running. Headlights became mandatory during daylight in Canada in 1953 (I don't know the date for the USA). Class was shown by green or white flags ...

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

From a 1901 rule book, lights of the first section of a train or an extra show the same color in all directions.

Of course there are exceptions, like running backward or as a backward facing pusher but stopped - always red to the rear. These lanterns are positioned on the ends of the pilot (cow catcher). (Never knew there was a place to secure a lantern there!)

Art


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

I was under impression that class lights showed to the front & side of the loco.. They had blank covers for the sides where there should be no light.. 

Art, 

The lanterns on the ends of the pilot were marker lights & showed red in all directions.. Marker lights were to keep people on the ground from walking in to a black setting steam loco.. That could be a very revolting devolopment.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

OK John, I just checked the brass classification lights that I bought from Trackside Details. They are very similar to yours. They ONLY have two lenses, front and side. Nothing to the rear. I hope this answers your question. The colors were explained above. White or green only. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, 
As I looked at the briteness of the lighht I had a strong hunch the rear facing hole should be covered. 

I doubt if this style was ever hung up front, but that's ok if I can make them semi realistic. 

Blinding the engineer isn't an option! 

Most roads used white for extras and green for following sections, but there were other colors used by other roads according to Wiki 

I did do some reasearch before posting..... 

John


----------



## baron67 (Jan 5, 2008)

On our class lights, GVRR 2248, as a fireman I can see a small green dot in the center of the rear lens. This tells me the light is on and so is
the headlight. It is not bright enough, can barely be see in daylight, to cause a problem. Ours has a mechanical lever that moves the lens
from white to green.


Jerry Barnes
Fireman

Grapevine Vintage RR


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Interesting, guess I could drill a pin hole . Is there one on the engineer's side as well? 

Thanks, 

John


----------

